

Did Obama Just Destroy the U.S. Internet Industry? - adampludwig70
http://techonomy.com/2013/06/did-obama-just-destroy-the-u-s-internet-industry/

======
m0nty
I don't want to be "that guy", but this exact article was posted here earlier
this week, from the same author but a different website:

[http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130609225334-16...](http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130609225334-16549-did-
obama-just-destroy-the-u-s-internet-industry)

I wouldn't usually bother (plenty of people might have missed the original
posting) but what's with that awful typeface on the techonomy.com website?
It's a serious impediment to readability, so I think the linkedin.com version
is better for that reason alone.

